

Weekend Hack: UDIDirectory - patr1ck
http://udidirectory.com/

======
cortesi
I urge people to think twice before publicizing their UDIDs. Many apps have
very serious shortcomings in the way they deal with UDIDs, which means that an
attacker armed with your UDID could potentially access accounts and personal
information.

See here for some recent examples, looking just at a single industry (social
gaming networks):

<http://corte.si/posts/security/udid-must-die/index.html>

I can tell you with absolute confidence that this is just the tip of the
iceberg.

------
hluska
Sorry to report some bad news, but I just received an application error. If
you'd like full details (platform, browser, etc) ask and I'll send you my
details!

~~~
patr1ck
Uh oh. Can you email the details to udidirectory@fadeover.org? We'll look at
it. Thanks!

------
ashishbharthi
One question: When a friend send me an app do I have option to say 'NO' before
app installs itself?

------
admp
Uh, at first I misread this as UDDIDirectory, and was very glad to realize
that was a mistake.

